# Field and stream idea works



## Finman1 (Apr 23, 2009)

I saw an idea in Field and Stream about using a cork to make a lure. With a cork, bailing wire, some green/black/yellow paint, a frog skirt, a red treble hook, a small cone shaped weight right behind the cork, and a pair of pliers I made a lure that works great, In the past 2 days at least 16 largemouths were convinced. One was 17". I plan to make more in other colors and patterns. Thanks Field and Stream!


----------



## Eye Tracker (May 15, 2008)

I witnessed the Finman catching his 17 inch bass! Great looking homemade lure! Got any for sale?


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm missing the picture if there is one. I have some wine corks I've always wanted to do something with. Can you post some directions. I'm confused on the baling wire and dont get FS.


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I found this.
http://www.fieldandstream.com/articles/fishing/bass-fishing/2010/04/how-make-wine-cork-lure


----------

